# Cable Modem Problem



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

In the past few weeks, I've developed a problem with my cable modem. About once a day, it drops the internet connection. I have a Cisco cable modem connected to a Linksys 8-port wired router that is 7 years old. I've had this combination for several years with no problem. The only way to get the internet back is to cycle the power on my modem and router. I checked for a firmware upgrade for my router, but I have the most recent firmware available for my hardware version.

My ISP, TWC, has checked the modem and says it is working properly.

The last time my internet connection went down, I connected my laptop directly to the modem and could not get on the internet. I went into the router's software and the IP address showed as 0.0.0.0.

Oddly, when we recently returned from being out of town for Thanksgiving for 5 days, we were still connected to the internet. We have a laptop, two iPads, three iPhones and an iPod Touch that all went with us on the trip. As soon as we returned, the problem returned. That makes me think that one of our devices is causing the problem

Any ideas what is causing this? Is it possible the router is dying and is causing the modem to drop the IP address?

Thanks.


----------



## reh523 (Sep 7, 2006)

Most cable modems (DOCSIS 2.0) have a management address of http://192.168.100.1 that you can web browse into via your browser. Take a look at the log in the web interface and it will tell you and the cable provider a lot about what is going on. If it asks for a password you will have to google it. But most don't as they are info only no settings you can change.

Also pay attention to the status page as it will tell you the signal level of the feed from your ISP compare it to this http://www.dslreports.com/faq/5862


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

when you connected your laptop directly to the CM did you power cycle both? If not that is why well one reason that you could not connect. I had a very similar issue a few years ago and it did indeed turn out to be the router that was dying. Like reh523 said, check the 192.168.100.1 page and look at the values on the signal page. Has anything changed as far as your cable configuration?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I would replace the router. Seven years is kinda old and they aren't very expensive. Might need to get a switch as well, most consumer routers only have four ports.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Alebob911 said:


> when you connected your laptop directly to the CM did you power cycle both? If not that is why well one reason that you could not connect. I had a very similar issue a few years ago and it did indeed turn out to be the router that was dying. Like reh523 said, check the 192.168.100.1 page and look at the values on the signal page. Has anything changed as far as your cable configuration?


I did not power cycle both while connected to the modem. I had to power cycle the modem and router to get a connection back.

I'll check the 192.168.100.1 page and see what I can find.

Thanks.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I checked the modem's info page and everything is disabled except the general information page, which says the modem is functioning fine. 

I think I need to replace my router, but I cannot find an 8-port wired router. Linksys says they don't sell one anymore. Only 4 port. The reason I need an 8 port router is this:

When I built my house in 2004, I had the house pre-wired for internet. The cable enters in the basement and connects to the cable modem. The cable modem outputs in the basement into a Linksys 8-port wired router. The 8 ports of the router go out to 8 different rooms in my house. I have a Linksys wireless router connected to the ethernet jack in my family room so I have wireless as well. The wired router is dying so I need to replace it.

Are there any other options to this setup? I suppose I could put a wireless router in the basement by the cable modem and use a 8-port switch to connect to the other rooms in the house that are pre-wired. (Note that I need the wired connections as I have things like my HR20-100 in the bedroom connected to the wired port in my bedroom. So, I cannot go totally wireless.)

I'm concerned that putting the wireless router in the basement will not provide enough wireless signal throughout the house. As it stands now, my wireless router is in the family room on the first floor and it barely sends enough signal to the upstairs part of my house.

Thanks.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Buy an 8 port switch and plug it into the new router.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

klang said:


> Buy an 8 port switch and plug it into the new router.


What new router? A 4-port router?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

davemayo said:


> What new router? A 4-port router?


Yes, sorry I'm assuming you will be getting a 4-port router. Someone may make one but I can't recall seeing a router with 8 ports lately.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Your (8) port Router was and is a Switch with a router combined to "route" your network and internet traffic.

Replace your Current router with a "new" router and then get a "new 8 port switch" If you get a New wireless router you can disable the wireless part (Basement) if you wish -wire connections will work. Connect the New switch to the router up-link port and Then your system will work as new.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Or you could leave the new router's wireless on in the basement and move the Access Point (router) for better coverage upstairs. Just put them on different channels.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Since you already have a wireless router in your family room, move it to your modem output and buy a 8 port switch. Connect it to your wireless router. Problem solved. However, if your Linksys router is a Wireless G router, you might want to consider upgrading to a Wireless n router.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I thought about putting the wireless router in the basement but I'm concerned about getting enough signal from down there. The one I have is wireless-n. Another problem I have is that I use the 4 ports of the switch in the wireless router for my HR24-100, nomad, xbox360, etc. So I need it in the family room.


----------

